
Show HN: DataSpeeder Instant End-User Web GUI for MySQL - DataSpeeder
https://www.dataspeeder.com
======
petepete
I like the look of this. It's amazing how nothing ever really grew to fill the
void Access/FileMaker pro left - yeah I know they're still around but barely
used.

Also, and off-topic, but I wish PostgreSQL had some official 'test' databases
that people could download to learn SQL with, Northwind-style.

~~~
mritchie712
Not exactly what you're looking for, but Splitgraph [3] has some solid
datasets you can mess with.

Also, seekwell [0] might be able to fill that void depending on your use case
and we're rapidly making improvements. So far we have highly customizable
Forms [1] and editable tables [2] which you can add to a dashboard and expose
to non-technical people on your team. We have a company with over 100 people
in sales and operations using this daily. Supports Postgres, MySQL, Snowflake
and SQL Server.

0 - [https://seekwell.io/](https://seekwell.io/)

1 -
[https://www.notion.so/Forms-6c37026024db4f7a8b149f5bd38d7cf5](https://www.notion.so/Forms-6c37026024db4f7a8b149f5bd38d7cf5)

2 -
[https://www.notion.so/Parameters-e18b84a0e07d42ba981a449e2e5...](https://www.notion.so/Parameters-e18b84a0e07d42ba981a449e2e5..).

3 - [https://www.splitgraph.com/](https://www.splitgraph.com/)

------
darau1
Not to knock this product; it's really impressive, and I like it, but it makes
me wonder: does nobody just use phpmyadmin (or some phpmyadmin-like) for this
kind of thing?

I have, and it's worked for me; even if it's a little daunting at first.

~~~
mekster
Come on, it's the last thing I want to show to a non dev, or even to a dev.
phpMyAdmin's interface is so cluttered, and way harder in the eyes for anyone
who just want to go through the data and not deal with every part of the
database with knobs all over the place, it's like sitting in a cockpit.

~~~
tehwebguy
For sure, I think it's good for another purpose (playing with phpMyAdmin
taught me to write queries by hand!)

~~~
darau1
I also got into the more nitty-gritty nuances of mysql through with
phpmyadmin. Many things I find being done on client side "dashboard"
applications can be handled by a mysql view, which can then be pulled up in
phpmyadmin.

~~~
xgenecloud
>> I also got into the more nitty-gritty nuances of mysql through with
phpmyadmin.

Have to say phpmyadmin is underappreciated. Guess a bit of UI makover can do
wonders for it.

------
hbcondo714
Congrats! Looks similar to [https://popsql.com/](https://popsql.com/) who just
happened to raise a $3.4M seed round in this space:

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/popsql-raises-3-4m-seed-
ro...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/popsql-raises-3-4m-seed-round-for-
its-collaborative-sql-editor/)

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks for the links ... I'll take a look at popsql.com and see what they're
about. Very impressive, and good for them!

@DataSpeeder | www.dataspeeder.com

------
ccleve
Holy cow, I really like this. Super simple.

I think you need to adjust pricing to differentiate between big corporate
users and small developers. I'd pay $199 once (not per year) for my own use.
But if I were running an IT shop at a larger corp, I'd pay a lot more. See if
there is a way to expand your pricing both at the high and the low end.

Like all simple apps, I expect I'd run into roadblocks quickly without some
customizability. The trick for you is to figure out how to add some of that
without losing your main value prop, which is simplicity.

In particular, I'm sure I would want to customize screens. I didn't download
the app and try it so I don't know if that's there, but I didn't see it in the
video.

Also, consider supporting Postgres. MySQL and SQL Server usage are trending
down, and Postgres is trending up.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=US&q=%2Fm%2F04y3k,%2Fm%2F05ynw,%2Fm%2F0120vr)

~~~
DataSpeeder
> Holy cow, I really like this. Super simple.

Thanks! You have no idea how nice that is to hear. Making something work is
one thing, making it simple is another. A lot of effort went into designing it
to be simple, so reading that, you've given me a lift. :)

> I think you need to adjust pricing to differentiate between big corporate
> users and small developers

Thanks for the pricing feedback, that's incredibly useful as well.

> I expect I'd run into roadblocks quickly without some customizability. The
> trick for you is to figure out how to add some of that without losing your
> main value prop, which is simplicity.

> In particular, I'm sure I would want to customize screens ... Also, consider
> supporting Postgres.

Great feedback. Moving forward anything is possible, but a lot is going to
depend on this kind of great feedback. I need to focus on the new features
that users need for their deployments. I'm hoping to learn what these valuable
required enhancements are by engaging with the users who try out the tool.

"Screen customizing" would currently include being able to reorder fields,
whether individual fields are visible or invisible and editable or read-only
on the view/edit/create pages. Also whether the fields are visible as columns
in the main display table, and whether those columns are sortable. And there's
also the ability to choose appropriate editor widgets based on data type when
appropriate (date-pickers, drop-down lists, and so on).

The "Create an Application" video tutorials on www.dataspeeder.com/support
show a lot of these features.

Thanks again for taking the time to write!

------
timhigins
Website is quite slow. I'm sure you're under load RN, but if possible I'd
recommend setting the site behind a CDN (there's a free tier of Cloudflare).
Best of luck!

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks for letting me know! Hosted at GoDaddy.

I'll see if there's anything I can get them to do to fix it.

------
dancodes
Looks great, there's a very defined use-case and the video is very clear.

Does anyone know of any other similar piece of software, preferably open
source, that allows for complete customization? I have another use-case
different from the one on this product and I could use some advice.

~~~
xemoka
That does everything from ingesting an existing database to forms? Not really,
not perfectly (not that this is "perfect" either).

There's some things that get close though, like Directus (directus.io). API-
wise there's PostgREST ( [http://postgrest.org/](http://postgrest.org/) ),
PostGraphile (
[https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/](https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/)
) and Hasura ( [https://hasura.io/](https://hasura.io/) ). Commercially
there's Supabase ([https://supabase.io/](https://supabase.io/)) which is new
and based on PostgREST and their own tooling, and SubZero (
[https://subzero.cloud/](https://subzero.cloud/) ) which is similar.

There are some non-ingestion (requires you to use the frontend) headless CMS
options that may also fill this space (
[https://headlesscms.org/](https://headlesscms.org/) ) if you tilt your head
and squint.

This space seems to be growing, primarily on the API side, I imagine the
frontend side may be next.

Currently my favorite is PostgREST and custom VueJS forms (using Quasar for
"rapid dev"), but requires lots of 'bring your own' work.

------
jakearmitage
I'm curious to know how you handle relationships and communicate that in a
beginner-friendly way.

~~~
DataSpeeder
Hi -- thanks for asking! I'm especially proud of that part of the application
because it took a lot of effort to get right ... it was actually the most
difficult part to design and implement. In the end, I'm very happy with the
result.

You can see a video demo of configuring and using Data Relationships in
"Create an Application (Part 3)" here ...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ_1FtwsB6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ_1FtwsB6A)

Note: Links to videos "Part 1", "Part 2", and "Part 3" can be found at:
[https://www.dataspeeder.com/support](https://www.dataspeeder.com/support)

Does that help? If you had a more specific question about it, let me know and
I'll try to elaborate (or simplify ;-).

------
xgenecloud
Quite liked the demo video and landing page. Simple and easy to use GUI.
Pricing is a bit steep.

Does this provide full schema edit operations like creating index, triggers
etc ?

We are in similar space but as an API framework[1] for all SQL Databases.

So with GUI, one also gets REST/GraphQL APIs instantly on any SQL database.

However, I should admit our data browser is basic. And product is free.

[1] :
[https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud](https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud)

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks for the kind words!

DataSpeeder is intended to give devs and db admins (who live in the world of
power tools like PhpMyAdmin and MySQL Workbench) the ability to provide a
simple web GUI for non-admin end-users to view/modify data. So it was
intentionally designed without admin-level functionality like editing the
database schema directly.

Thanks for the link to your tool, I will look into it.

Actually, one of the (many) features that I (with my coder hat on) would like
to implement next is exposing the data via REST APIs. But I (with my manager
hat on) need to focus on the specific features that users say are most needed
for their deployments.

By the way, let me know if you see an organic way that our tools could work
together and complement each other. Partnering would be cool!

Thanks again.

~~~
xgenecloud
Downloaded for trying it out. Setup steps are too many unfortunately.

Happy to have a chat. My email is registered with you.

------
brundolf
Possibly OT, but I appreciate that the screenshots are in Firefox

~~~
DataSpeeder
I started using Firefox instead of IE way back when it was new, and
(flirtations with Safari notwithstanding) I've never had a compelling reason
to stop using it. So I'm still on board.

Also, I like the way the black title bar frames the application window. :)

------
apsec112
Hey, please don't put a URL at the bottom of every comment. You can add it to
the "about" section of your user page
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DataSpeeder](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DataSpeeder)),
which is linked to from the top of every comment you make. Thanks :)

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks for the help. I'm new to the forum, and I thought a sig might be
useful, but I want to be a good citizen. I will remove it everywhere now.
Thanks again!

(Update: Looks like I have no 'edit' option for posts that are not new. I
won't be able to remove the link from all of them, but I'll do what I can!)

------
brainless
Hey, congrats on getting this out. My product (1) is in the same space. Just
watching your video. Are you allowing complex queries through your GUI? Like
Grouping, Aggregates or even JOINs? That is what I am focusing on initially.
Airtable for RDBMS.

1) [https://github.com/brainless/dwata](https://github.com/brainless/dwata)

~~~
ccleve
I don't get that at all from your website. I'd consider simplifying your
pitch. I can't tell what you're selling from your site.

~~~
brainless
Hey thanks. That is not the site, that is the open source project, so meant
for technical audience I would say.

What would you say was not clear to you? I have been demoing this to a couple
people each week and would love your feedback.

The site also needs updates, but the pitch is more for businesses there. Here
is the site: [https://dwata.com](https://dwata.com)

~~~
ccleve
Yes, the site is what I looked at. "Scale your business operations" doesn't
tell me anything. Nor does any of the other verbiage in your hero area.

The next thing I see is "What is your professional role?" Uh, who cares? Just
tell me what your product is. I'm not interested in vague benefits.

~~~
brainless
Thanks, yes the hero needs cleaning. I haven't been focusing on the product
site for some time.

I'm also going to clean the personas. People usually like that, so I'll have
to ask more.

------
singwhenurdown
Reminds me of Django's build in admin dashboard...something that's been super
useful for debugging, QAing, etc.

~~~
Galanwe
To be honest, Django Admin seems much more evolved that the product showcased
here.

With DA, you can fully customize the UI, have fine grained access control,
create any kind of custom action, etc.

Requires you to use Django ORM to manage your DB schema though. But I would
rather have an ORM/migration tool anyway.

------
6502nerdface
In the spirit of sharing related work, there was another Show HN post about 7
months ago for ESQLate, which seems similar:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22073037)

------
jmercouris
I wonder if this will tip the scales away from Django being a favorite in
Python development since this will destroy one of its USPs.

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks for the response, I'll look into Django and the Django community in
more detail.

If you have any direct links to appropriate Django articles, communities, or
tutorials to share, that would be great.

------
29athrowaway
Reminds me of FileMaker, MS Access, Kexi or Glom.

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks, I think that's placing me in the right ballpark and where I want to
be. I had not heard of Kexi or Glom, so I'll look into them.

------
NiekvdMaas
Looks nice! Can you elaborate how this compares to some open source solutions,
for example react-admin?

~~~
DataSpeeder
Thanks!

> Can you elaborate how this compares to some open source solutions, for
> example react-admin?

I would say that ...

React-Admin is a programming framework that a skilled React programmer can use
to produce an application with great features that are limited only by the
skills, drive, and dev time of the programmer. It looks like a very impressive
and powerful programming framework to me.

DataSpeeder, on the other hand, is not a programming framework. It is a
finished application that is ready to run immediately, can be deployed by a
non-programmer, and has intentionally simple features that were designed to
solve a specific problem ... Providing an instant end-user web GUI for MySQL.

To see the differences in how the tools are used, you can take a look at this
(very nice!) React-Admin tutorial ...

[https://marmelab.com/react-admin/Tutorial.html](https://marmelab.com/react-
admin/Tutorial.html)

And then take a look at the DataSpeeder "Create an Application" video
tutorials ...

[https://www.dataspeeder.com/support](https://www.dataspeeder.com/support)

I hope that helps!

